# Ricerca sul forum

## Scen

 edit by makoomba: splittata discussione da questo topic

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> @Mods: ho fatto un ricerca oggi pomeriggo "virtualbox" e non ho trovato nulla 

 

Ricorda che se usi la "Ricerca Rapida" in alto a destra non viene fatta la ricerca all'interno del Forum Italiano (e anche in altri, non ricordo quali per l'esattezza).

Devi andare su "Cerca" e selezionare Forum="Forum italiano (Italian)" + "Includi i subforum".  :Wink:  Prova e vedrai  :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Devi andare su "Cerca" e selezionare Forum="Forum italiano (Italian)" + "Includi i subforum".  Prova e vedrai 

 

Io sono andato su "Cerca" e ho richiersto di cercare in "Tutto Disponibile", ma la situazione è stata la stessa. Ecco perchè è sempre meglio non minacciare nessuno se al primo post che fa chiede qualcosa di già detto e stradetto: potrebbe non averlo trovato davvero  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## gutter

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io sono andato su "Cerca" e ho richiersto di cercare in "Tutto Disponibile", ma la situazione è stata la stessa.

 

Nel "Tutto Disponibile" non sono compresi i Forum Internazionali.

----------

## Kernel78

OT

Per fare una ricerca in tutti i forum italiani bisogna andare qui scrivere il testo della ricerca e selezionare "Includi i subforums".

----------

## codadilupo

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Nel "Tutto Disponibile" non sono compresi i Forum Internazionali.

 

1) evitassero di chiamarlo Tutto Disponibile, se del disponibile non viene preso in cosiderazione tutto

2) una ricerca è una ricerca è una ricerca, ma non ho nessuna intenzione di cercare 10 volte quello che debbo poter cercare una volta sola (soprattutto visto che già faccio 2/3 ricerche incrociate variando i termini ricercati, figurati se poi debbo anche farlo per ogni forum)

3) non ricordo nessun popup in bella evidenza che mi dica quali forum siano presi in considerazione da un menu a tendina che mi promette Tutto e mi da la metà della metà.

Coda

----------

## Peach

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Nel "Tutto Disponibile" non sono compresi i Forum Internazionali. 
> 
> 1) evitassero di chiamarlo Tutto Disponibile, se del disponibile non viene preso in cosiderazione tutto
> 
> 2) una ricerca è una ricerca è una ricerca, ma non ho nessuna intenzione di cercare 10 volte quello che debbo poter cercare una volta sola (soprattutto visto che già faccio 2/3 ricerche incrociate variando i termini ricercati, figurati se poi debbo anche farlo per ogni forum)
> ...

 

da quello che ho capito per eliminare parte del carico della macchina e anche grazie a phpbb stesso che le query vengono preprocessate e filtrate (tipo dai "-" e altri caratteri e chiavi di ricerca troppo comuni)

edit: aggiungo pure che vengono ripulite a volte chiavi di ricerca che rendono impossibili la scoperta di certi problemi: 

tipo "dbus dbus_connection_disconnect" mi cerca solo "dbus"

----------

## makoomba

l'argomento "ricerca sul forum" potrebbe interessare molti utenti, 

per cui l'ho splittato e spostato nel forum principale

----------

## codadilupo

 *Peach wrote:*   

> da quello che ho capito per eliminare parte del carico della macchina e anche grazie a phpbb stesso che le query vengono preprocessate e filtrate (tipo dai "-" e altri caratteri e chiavi di ricerca troppo comuni)

 

guarda che io non sono affatto contrario a ridurre la funzionalità del forum in ragione di un minor stress per la macchina, pero' poi non mi si venga a dire che tutto rappresenta parte, perchè le metonimie al contrario non sono roba da informatici  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Kernel78

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   da quello che ho capito per eliminare parte del carico della macchina e anche grazie a phpbb stesso che le query vengono preprocessate e filtrate (tipo dai "-" e altri caratteri e chiavi di ricerca troppo comuni) 
> 
> guarda che io non sono affatto contrario a ridurre la funzionalità del forum in ragione di un minor stress per la macchina, pero' poi non mi si venga a dire che tutto rappresenta parte, perchè le metonimie al contrario non sono roba da informatici 
> 
> Coda

 

Magari il "Tutto disponibile" non è il massimo della chiarezza ma prova a pensare cosa succederebbe a chiunque di noi se cercando nel "tutto" sbucassero post in greco, cinese, russo o altre lingue per noi incomprensibili ...

La ricerca sarebbe solo dispendiosa per i server e in larga parte inutile per gli utenti ...

Cambiare la dicitura si, cambiare il funzionamento no.

----------

## gutter

Credo che Kernel78 abbia espresso perfettamente il motivo per cui gli amministratori del forum abbiano scelto di non includere i subforum.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cambiare la dicitura si, cambiare il funzionamento no.

 

Questa potrebbe essere sicuramente una buona idea.

----------

## codadilupo

Credo che la mia capacità di espressione in lingua italiana corrente si stia progressivamente assottigliando.

Quale parte di "non sono affatto contrario" non è chiara ?

Coda

----------

## Kernel78

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Credo che la mia capacità di espressione in lingua italiana corrente si stia progressivamente assottigliando.
> 
> Quale parte di "non sono affatto contrario" non è chiara ?
> 
> Coda

 

Nessuna.

Il mio post mirava soprattutto a offrire un'alternativa percorribile al problema linguistico che affligge anche me e che tu hai ben saputo descrivere

 *Quote:*   

> non mi si venga a dire che tutto rappresenta parte

 

----------

## Scen

Sono riuscito a trovare qualche riferimento riguardo alle problematiche della funzione di ricerca nel forum:

Sezioni del forum escluse dalla funzione di ricerca

Parole chiave filtrate dalla funzione di ricerca (aka stopword list)

Discussione principale riguardo la funzione di ricerca nel forum

Un'alternativa è la Ricerca avanzata con Google:

Inserire le chiavi di ricerca

Nel campo Domain mettere forums.gentoo.org

----------

## gutter

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Credo che la mia capacità di espressione in lingua italiana corrente si stia progressivamente assottigliando.

 

Ti avevamo capito benissimo  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

E allora sarà la mia capacità di comprensione della lingua italiana che si sta assottigliando!

Coda

----------

## gutter

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> E allora sarà la mia capacità di comprensione della lingua italiana che si sta assottigliando!
> 
> 

 

A questo punto non capisco cosa non ti è chiaro.

Mi pare che le motivazioni della scelta siano state spiegate con chiarezza, così come è stato detto (anche da me) che sarebbe una buona idea mettere un avviso nella pagina di ricerca spiegando che non viene effettuata la ricerca nei forum internazionali.

Spero che adesso il tutto sia più chiaro e che eventuali dubbi e perplessità siano fugati.

----------

## ThorOdino

Solo un appunto.

non è possibile fare una ricerca solo sul titolo.

Ma devo per forza farlo sempre sul testo.

Es ho un problema con l'Ipod, nel testo trovo la parola "ipod" ad esempio nel risultato di un "emerge -info" o un " emerge -uDavN world" e cento altri.

Risultato ho trovato il 90% di post che non c'entrano niente con l'Ipod

----------

## gutter

 *ThorOdino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non è possibile fare una ricerca solo sul titolo.
> 
> 

 

No.

----------

## ThorOdino

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *ThorOdino wrote:*   
> 
> non è possibile fare una ricerca solo sul titolo.
> 
>  
> ...

 

OK infatti è una mancanza, grave, che rende la ricerca esasperante

----------

## Scen

E' una lacuna di phpBB, a quanto pare.

C'è la possibilità di cercare

titolo+contenuto messaggio

solo contenuto messaggio

speriamo in futuro aggiungano la possibilità

solo titolo

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kernel78

Ciao a tutti, ossessionato da questo argomento mi ero messo in testa di scrivere un searchplugin per FF che consentisse di usare google per cercare nei forum quando mi sono imbattuto nel prodotto già fatto  :Very Happy: 

qui trovate un searchplugin che sfrutta google per fare la ricerca in tutto forums.gentoo.org

Un must e non appesantisce nemmeno i server del forum  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Non c'è che dire il tipo si è davvero passato il tempo   :Shocked: 

----------

## koma

Ciao ragazzi, come avrete notato tutti la ricerca nel forum fa proprio pena, questo per un problema basilare si phpbb la cui ricerca nel db è praticamente un'idrovora mangia ram+proc.

I santi moderatori hanno smembrato il motore di ricerca interno ed hanno impostato come normale parametro di ricerca tra le keyword il tanto odiato OR.

(io lo usavo su google ANNI E ANNI FA).

Premesso questo esistono due modi per ricercare le cose nel forum,

Usare la ricerca rapida o avanzata (non cambia nulla se non la scelta delle sezioni) e usare la congiunzione di keyword AND:

```

kernel AND gentoo AND sources

```

Che comunque risponde MOLTO male perchè non ricerca assolutamente bene nel DB omettendo risultati secondo me importanti.

Oppure usare la ricerca di google:

andate su google e scrivete:

```
site:forums.gentoo.org kernel gentoo sources
```

QuickLink

http://www.google.it/search?hl=it&q=site%3Aforums.gentoo.org+kernel+gentoo+sources&btnG=Cerca&meta=

Restituisce tipo 11500 messaggi contro i 183 del forum.

Oltretutto la ricerca normale  ha delle blacklist keyword e un trimmer per i caratteri speciali - + ] [ . ? ^ *

Quindi se cercate errore-pinco_pallo_2006.1 vi ritrovate come chiave di ricerca " 1" che a mio dire è inutile (provare per credere).

Mentre con google:

http://www.google.it/search?hl=it&q=site%3Aforums.gentoo.org+errore-pinco_pallo_2006.1&btnG=Cerca+con+Google&meta=

(che non restituisce niente così come deve essere fino al post di questo thread suppongo  :Very Happy: ).

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-223530.html qui una lista delle parole  cancellate 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-33345-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html Conversazione inerente

P.S.

Ho visto che la ricerca sul forum ha già uno sticky ma secondo me qui si capisce un po' mejo  :Smile:  al max unitela allo sticky o cancellatela

----------

## djinnZ

standing ovation

----------

## koma

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> standing ovation

 Thx =)

Omettevo una cosa però, la ricerca su google così com'è non è comunque perfetta in quanto i post più recenti non sono ancora indicizzati.

Google fa girare i suoi robots una volta a settimana se non sbaglio al massimo vi perdete una settimana di post. Poco male alla fine ma è comunque un dato da tenere presente.

----------

## Kernel78

Io qualche tempo fa avevo trovato (non so quale sia il termine corretto) per integrare la ricerca tramite google nel forum gentoo nella barra di ricerca di FF.

Se vi interessa cerco di recuperare il link ...

----------

## lavish

Ho fatto il merge del thread aperto da koma con quello in evidenza.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io qualche tempo fa avevo trovato (non so quale sia il termine corretto) per integrare la ricerca tramite google nel forum gentoo nella barra di ricerca di FF.

 

http://mycroft.mozdev.org/quick/google.html  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ho fatto il merge del thread aperto da koma con quello in evidenza.
> 
>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Io qualche tempo fa avevo trovato (non so quale sia il termine corretto) per integrare la ricerca tramite google nel forum gentoo nella barra di ricerca di FF. 
> 
> http://mycroft.mozdev.org/quick/google.html 

 

esatto, proprio quello  :Wink: 

----------

## publiosulpicio

È successo qualcosa alla ricerca con google? Oggi non mi trova assolutamente nulla... in tutto il forum trova solo 31 risultati (intendo senza nessuna parola chiave).

----------

## lsegalla

 *publiosulpicio wrote:*   

> È successo qualcosa alla ricerca con google? Oggi non mi trova assolutamente nulla... in tutto il forum trova solo 31 risultati (intendo senza nessuna parola chiave).

 

Idem per me ad oggi, la ricerca non mi funziona mai e poi mi cazziano sul forum perchè non faccio le ricerche...!!

Ad esempio quanto segue non funziona per niente.... che cosa devo fare in sostanza per cercare una frase!?!?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> QuickLink
> 
> http://www.google.it/search?hl=it&q=site%3Aforums.gentoo.org+kernel+gentoo+sources&btnG=Cerca&meta=
> ...

 

----------

## publiosulpicio

Direi che non ha più senso che questo topic sia segnalato importante, anzi, semmai è nocivo verso i nuovi iscritti, visto che (non ho idea del perché) la ricerca con google all'interno del forum non funziona.

----------

## lucapost

Ho trovato un modo per includere il motore di ricerca del forum italiano(principale+discussione+risorse) nei search engines di firefox.

Create il seguente files all'interno del vostro profilo, avendo cura di indicare la cartelle corretta del profilo:

```
<SearchPlugin xmlns="http://www.mozilla.org/2006/browser/search/" xmlns:os="http://a9.com/-/spec/opensearch/1.1/">

<os:ShortName>Gentoo Forums :: Italian</os:ShortName>

<os:Description>Gentoo Forums :: View Forum - Forum italiano (Italian)</os:Description>

<os:InputEncoding>UTF-8</os:InputEncoding>

<os:Image width="16" height="16">data:image/png;base64,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</os:Image>

<SearchForm>http://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-41.html</SearchForm>

<os:Url type="text/html" method="POST" template="http://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?mode=results">

  <os:Param name="search_keywords" value="{searchTerms}"/>

  <os:Param name="search_terms" value="all"/>

  <os:Param name="show_results" value="topics"/>

  <os:Param name="this_search" value="3"/>

  <os:Param name="this_forum" value="41"/>

  <os:Param name="sourceid" value="Mozilla-search"/>

</os:Url>

</SearchPlugin>
```

vi ricordo inoltre l'utlile shortcut per selezionare il search engine che volete utilizzare:

```
ctrl+k  ctrl+(up/down)
```

----------

## Leonzio

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Ho trovato un modo per includere il motore di ricerca del forum italiano(principale+discussione+risorse) nei search engines di firefox.

 

Purtroppo non mi funziona.

Dopo avere seguito la procedura ho aggiunto i 'motori' di ricerca e adesso ho in più "Gentoo Forums", "Gentoo Website, "Gentoo Bugzilla" e "Gentoo Packages".

Utilizzando questo script, utilissimo, le ricerche ("Gentoo Forums") puntano sempre e solo all'archivio di deposito e non alla parte corrente del database del forum.

Forse sbaglio qualche cosa io, però, non so.

Sì. sbagliavo io a non ricercare tramite la form di ricerca rapida.

Sorry!

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Leonzio

 *Leonzio wrote:*   

>  *lucapost wrote:*   Ho trovato un modo per includere il motore di ricerca del forum italiano(principale+discussione+risorse) nei search engines di firefox. 
> 
> Purtroppo non mi funziona.
> 
> Dopo avere seguito la procedura ho aggiunto i 'motori' di ricerca e adesso ho in più "Gentoo Forums", "Gentoo Website, "Gentoo Bugzilla" e "Gentoo Packages".
> ...

 

----------

